# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Iron Maiden - 14. August 08 in Basel
*Endlich wieder mal eine der ganz Grossen, die sich in Basel sehen lassen. Ende der 80er / Anfang 90er war dies gang und gäbe. Es gab keinen Sommer, wo nicht mindestens drei hochkarätige Knaller über die Bühne gingen.*


BASEL – «Somewhere Back In Time» heisst die neue Tour der Alt-Rocker Iron Maiden. Und «Back to Switzerland» kommen sie auch: Am 14. August nach Basel!



Lange wars still um die Rocklegenden. Nun melden sie sich fulminant zurück: Mit einer Welt-Tournee, die auch Halt in der St. Jakobshalle in Basel macht. 

Bassist Steve Harris sagt: «Wir waren immer regelmässige Besucher der Schweiz – seit den frühen Achzigern kommen wir fast an jeder Tour vorbei!» Es werde grossartig sein, die alten Freunde wieder zu treffen und diese spektakuläre Show zu spielen, sagt Harris. 

Um Harris und seine Kumpanen live zu sehen, können Tickets ab Freitag, 28. Dezember 2007 bis 6. Janaur 2008 über folgende Webseite bestellt werden: Ticketcorner und ab 7. Januar gibt es Tickets über die normalen Vorverkaufsstellen oder über die Ticketcorner Hotline 0900 800 800 (CHF 1.19/Min.) 



Quelle Blick Online

----------


## odd

Ist das 'ne B 757?

----------


## big_cloud

vorher sind die Jungs noch hier http://www.wacken.com/


Gruesse
Lothar

----------

